

Show HN: Add-ons that work anywhere - ubi
https://addonlist.com/one-click

======
lobster_johnson
This is cool, although what I _really_ wish for is a standardized
configuration API that can be programmatically used to maintain this sort of
thing.

We develop apps that depend on a handful of services like these. Each service
has its own page for specifying API credentials and for various configuration
options which must be entered manually through a GUI; it can't be declared
through Puppet/Chef/etc.

Another pain point is that every service needs its own login, very few of them
support 2FA, very few of them support team-oriented accounts (ie., where login
is separate from the account, and access is delegated to the account; Mailgun
and Digital Ocean, for example, lacks this, whereas Scout, Rollbar etc.
don't), each has a completely proprietary health status page, etc.

I am hoping someone someday will invent a centralized app (preferably based on
an open protocol so there can be multiple providers) for this kind of
organizational access. Sort like OpenID, except it needs role-based permission
levels.

~~~
ubi
First, thank you for checking it out!

Our tech can put the API keys into your app's env so you likely wont need the
GUI you are talking about.

Our App dashboard has SSO login into all the addons. So you dont need to worry
about account creds, just click a button and you are logged in.

I think our product is a solution to your problem(s), happy to answer any more
questions or give more details.

~~~
lobster_johnson
That does sound awesome. Thanks for doing this.

~~~
ubi
I sent you an email, I'd love to hear more about your exact usecase.

my email is chris @ addonlist .com

------
ubi
Also if you are an addon service company and want to join in ping me at chris
@ addonlist . com

------
ubi
We are launching more addons soon! please stay tuned =D

------
michaelmior
I'm surprised the ToS of these services permit automated account registration.

~~~
ubi
We are fully integrated with the services, accounts are setup via an API.

~~~
michaelmior
Awesome! I wasn't meaning to imply any wrongdoing. It's nice that such an API
exists although I shouldn't be surprised given the add-on market in Heroku.

~~~
ubi
Thanks, np.

Feel free to ping me with any questions.

chris @ addonlist . com

------
ubi
Just added Rollbar integration:

[https://addonlist.com/products/rollbar](https://addonlist.com/products/rollbar)

More to come, what services would you like next?

------
gkoberger
Very awesome. I love Heroku's add-on market, however don't use Heroku anymore
(in favor of Docker+AWS). This is the last missing piece for me.

------
webmaven
Very nice! I wonder if Python support is in the works...

~~~
ubi
Yep! And iOS...

------
calcsam
SaaS as a service.

~~~
ubi
I heard you liked services so...

